# Am i way off?



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

2 man shop chicago suburbs


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I dunno. I can't read it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Staples1 said:


> 2 man shop chicago suburbs
> 
> View attachment 35876


You should set your terms at net zero, C.O.D


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

It looks way off to me. way, way off. like it's a half a block away or something.


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I dunno. I can't read it.


Gotta zoom in


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

wildleg said:


> It looks way off to me. way, way off. like it's a half a block away or something.


Explain please


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Staples1 said:


> Gotta zoom in


I gets all blurry when you do that.


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> I gets all blurry when you do that.


Hows the new pic


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this for a GC? Prices look low. Way too much information IMHO. I would make the list with what is included and quantities with a total price but without the unit pricing. 

Good luck with letting your customer pick payment terms. On a job like this I do 3 payments. Advance, completion of rough and completion of final. Finals are maybe 10% of the work so a $5k job might be $2500 advance, $2000 rough and $500 final. 

"I would love this project" sounds hungry to me. I prefer looking completely bored with their project because I've done a thousand just like it. It works for me.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

For what looks like a remodel / pipe & wire job, I'd say you're too low.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Staples1 said:


> Hows the new pic


Looks good..:thumbsup:


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Tiger said:


> Is this for a GC? Prices look low. Way too much information IMHO. I would make the list with what is included and quantities with a total price but without the unit pricing. Good luck with letting your customer pick payment terms. On a job like this I do 3 payments. Advance, completion of rough and completion of final. Finals are maybe 10% of the work so a $5k job might be $2500 advance, $2000 rough and $500 final. "I would love this project" sounds hungry to me. I prefer looking completely bored with their project because I've done a thousand just like it. It works for me.


No its not a Gc. Its a ho. He stated Im almost double the others. Crazy


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Staples1 said:


> View attachment 35877


Hello Chris, here is the quote for this job,give me a call if you have any questions.

Payment terms $4129.50 at the start 2,064.75 on the rough 2,064.75 on the finish.
Grand total $8,249.00


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Hello Chris, here is the quote for this job,give me a call if you have any questions. Payment terms $4129.50 at the start 2,064.75 on the rough 2,064.75 on the finish. Grand total $8,249.00


Dam Im that far off. And he said im double. Crazy


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Staples1 said:


> ...... He stated Im almost double the others..........


This is always to be taken with a grain of salt.

A grain the size of Texas.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Staples1 said:


> Dam Im that far off. And he said im double. Crazy


Remember , Give a GC a quote for $1 and he will want it done for $0.39.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Staples1 said:


> Dam Im that far off. And he said im double. Crazy


He's out of his mind. 
I think you're too low if it was just a romex
job, let alone a pipe and wire. I agree with others that you are giving too much of the wrong info. Also looks like just cost on material?


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

4SQUARE said:


> He's out of his mind. I think you're too low if it was just a romex job, let alone a pipe and wire. I agree with others that you are giving too much of the wrong info. Also looks like just cost on material?


Material is already there. Last guy stiffed him. Most of pipe work is done.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

So you're doing what? Taking whatever Mr ranaway left of the contract?

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Allow me to inform you of the obvious Staples

When anyone's been called in to take over a job in progress , start being suspicious

rule #2 , always insist it _'my way or the highway' _to ANYONE trying to tell you how to do your job, or what to charge for it

~CS~


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

CS is absolutely right.
Unless I really need the work I'm not ever inclined to finish some one else's job.
If so I get paid when I start.
I don't want to be the one that gets stiffed as you say.
I tell customer up front ,why I do it that way.
If he don't like it ,he is always welcome to move on down the list to the next guy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Staples1 said:


> ....... Last guy stiffed him. ...........


And _exactly _how did the HO get stiffed?

I see a red flag the size of Alaska here.


----------



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

Prices look too low.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

Always remember that on this forum, if you put a topic like this out here, that it doesn't matter if you price replacing a TR GFCI with one of the exact type for $2000, someone will always say that the price looks low. I must agree though, that you do not need to list the "per item" punch list cost. Just list the items and a total cost, and draw your percentages in a way that makes you feel comfortable. I personally draw 50% on the rough in and 50% on the final of most of my new construction jobs. For some repeat customers, I float the job and get 100% upon completion.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Staples1 said:


> Material is already there. Last guy stiffed him. Most of pipe work is done.




The last guy probably left skid marks because he couldn't wait to get out of there! If this guys already telling you you're way too much, and the EC's here telling you you're too low, says only one thing. This customer is a pita. Proceed with caution.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

In Plano, TX my in-laws were quoted $900 to hang a ceiling fan on a porch. So based on that I'd say you're way low.


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

4SQUARE said:


> He's out of his mind.
> I think you're too low if it was just a romex
> job, let alone a pipe and wire. I agree with others that you are giving too much of the wrong info. Also looks like just cost on material?


Just spoke with ho and other guy bid it for 3200 with a panel replacement added on


----------



## ScholzPDX (Jul 24, 2013)

Staples1 said:


> Just spoke with ho and other guy bid it for 3200 with a panel replacement added on


Why are people so gullible? If he did get that bid, he wouldn't be taking to you. He'd be getting his panel replaced right now instead of trying to get his price knocked down.

If you can't be profitable and make a decent living off of your current bid, walk away and bid on other jobs. The HO red flags are being waved in your face.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Staples1 said:


> Just spoke with ho and other guy bid it for 3200 with a panel replacement added on


Then I would say good for him (ho).
The EC must know something no one here does. Hopefully he does good work.


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

ScholzPDX said:


> Why are people so gullible? If he did get that bid, he wouldn't be taking to you. He'd be getting his panel replaced right now instead of trying to get his price knocked down.
> 
> If you can't be profitable and make a decent living off of your current bid, walk away and bid on other jobs. The HO red flags are being waved in your face.


i contacted him to ask if he made his decision. he wasn't trying to get me to lower


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

4SQUARE said:


> Then I would say good for him (ho).
> The EC must know something no one here does. Hopefully he does good work.


i like to think we do good work:thumbsup: i know i didn't take the time and risk to do my own thing for $25 an hour


----------



## MikesElec (Mar 24, 2011)

Staples1 said:


> Material is already there. Last guy stiffed him. Most of pipe work is done.


Im worried about this guy.

People dont buy materials, leave them on site, then refuse to get paid.


Also, your prices are way way low.


----------



## ScholzPDX (Jul 24, 2013)

MikesElec said:


> Im worried about this guy.
> 
> People dont buy materials, leave them on site, then refuse to get paid.
> 
> ...


It sounds like the homeowner was doing it and decided to hire a pro to finish it, thinking he'd get a deal.

Otherwise, the situation makes zero sense.

Sent from my Z730 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That's pretty low for EMT work

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------

